# 128 GB SSD sinnvoll?



## BeatBlaster (26. August 2012)

Huhu, ist eine 128 GB SSD sinnvoll? Was kann man dort alles drauf speichern auser das Windows?
Spiele die ich jetzt schon auf dem PC habe, kann ich diese auf die SSD bringen? Würde mich über antworten freuen.
LG


----------



## der_knoben (26. August 2012)

Prinzipiell kannst du alles auf die SSD machen, was du willst, sofern der Speicherplatz nicht überschritten wird.

Ob es jetzt so 100% sinnvoll ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Von der überfliegenden Meinung der Meisten kann ich nicht unbedingt mit reden. Am meisten merkt man die SSD beim Windowsstart, ansonsten ist es für mich nicht so viel schneller, als ohne SSD. Ich kann mit meinem Laptop ohne SSD auch sehr gut arbeiten, ohne zu sagen, dass ich unbedingt eine SSD brauche.

Bei Spielen sollte man immer darauf achten, ob diese an ein Programm gebunden sind. So ein Steamordner ist bspw. ruckzuck über die 60GB drüber, und dann ist eine SSD mit Windows + Programme + Steam ganz schnell voll.


----------



## BeatBlaster (26. August 2012)

Ok, also sehe ich es für mich weniger sinnvoll, denn bf, crysis und das ganze würde wohl zuviel Speicher nutzen ^^
Aber danke für deine Meinung 
LG


----------



## 0bsidian (26. August 2012)

Hi FunnPlay,

ich selbst habe nur 64GB SSD's verbaut, da ich persönlich nur das OS, Office, die Creative Suite von Adobe und diverse oft genutzte Programme darauf installiert habe (Entwicklungsumgebungen, VM etc.). Von wievielen Spielen reden wir denn hier ? Ich habe im Moment nur Diablo 3 installiert, alles andere lagert auf einer 2. HDD mit 500GB. Aber die Spiele starten auch von dort noch genügend schnell.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal eine Liste aufstellen, welche Programme du oft nutzt, und deren Speicherplatzbedarf aufaddieren. Die SSD sollte nicht randvoll sein, sonst kann es zu Performance-Problemen kommen (war jedenfalls bei mir so). 



FunnPlay schrieb:


> ...
> Spiele die ich jetzt schon auf dem PC habe, kann ich diese auf die SSD bringen? Würde mich über antworten freuen.
> LG


 
Verstehe ich das richtig, du willst einfach die Verzeichnisse rüberkopieren, ohne erneut zu installieren? Das wird bei den wenigsten Spielen funktionieren, da oft Config-Dateien etc. in irgendwelche Unterordner versteckt in /Users/Benutzername/AppData/... untergebracht sind. Das mühevolle Zusammensuchen würde ich mir ersparen und einfach erneut installieren ^^

Beste Grüße,
0bsidian


----------



## KonterSchock (26. August 2012)

ich arbeite seit der vertex2 mit ssds, hdds habe ich auch am Laufen aber als externe, eine 60er SSD reicht für win7 und Programme und ein Spiel bis zu 10gb, dann sollten die 50gb belegt sein, 10gb immer Luft lassen. eine 128gb SSD macht da schon mehr Sinn da einfach mehr drauf passt, logisch!.. was du aber machen kannst ist , eine 64gb SSD und eine Große HDD, für Spiele und weiters, das hab ich auch mal gemacht geht alles ratzfatz, ich zb will heut zu Tage auf keine SSD verzichten, hdds sind auf denn absteigenden ast.

SSD, 64Gb für win7 und Programme
HDD, für spiele und weiteres

Gute kombi!


----------



## Leckrer (26. August 2012)

Ich hab 128gb SSD und 1tb HDD...

Der perfekte Kompromiss wie ich finde


----------



## BUNDaner (26. August 2012)

Ich finde eine 128 GB SSD macht durchaus Sinn. Man muss sich eben die Mühe machen regelmäßig nicht gebrauchte Programme/Spiele runterzuschmeißen. Ich hatte jahrelang nur ne 250 GB Platte im Rechner, aufgeteilt in 2 gleich große Partitionen, eine für das System, wichtige Programme und ein paar Spiele, die andere für Bilder, Filme und sonstigen Datenmüll. Damit bin ich ganz gut zurechtgekommen. Der Wartungsaufwand beschränkte sich auf eine Säuberungsaktion pro Monat.


----------



## Combi (26. August 2012)

also ne 128gb ssd macht für das bs einen sinn...
aber für games?!...bischen klein,oder?!
ich hab mir für meinen steam-ordner ne 256gb ssd geholt.weil der ordner is schon über 60gb gross....
werde noch bf3 rüberpackenirgendwann,musste ja komplett dann neu installen...

wenn du nur games hast,die nicht viel platz brauchen,is die schon gut,oaber ein grosser steamordner,bf3 und evtl gw3..zack...voll!!!

ich meine,wenn du genug sata-anschlüsse frei hast,dann kannste ja zukaufen,ich habe leider nur einen frei gehabt,die anderen werden durch die 5x 1tb platten besetzt und das dvd-dings..

so als massenspeicher ssd kannste die ocz nehmen,hab die für 256gb-ssd für 120 eus bekommen.kostet also nix...


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. August 2012)

Mir reichen eine 128GB SSD mit Windoof und allen Programmen (aktuell 60GB frei), eine 320GB HDD für alle Spiele und eine 640GB externe HDD als Backup für alle gespeicherten Daten. 

Ich werde mir dennoch bald eine 256GB SSD dazukaufen und meine HDD in Rente schicken.


----------



## Leckrer (26. August 2012)

Games auf ner SSD sind meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei...auf 3 sek mehr ladezeit kommt's jetzt auch nicht an.

Edit: @Combi na dann Pass mal auf, das dir deine OCZ nicht nach einer Woche abraucht.

Grausame ausfallraten haben die


----------



## XT1024 (26. August 2012)

Es lohnt sich die Spiele auf Ladezeiten zu überprüfen, wenn man schon nicht genug Platz für alle hat. Die mit ekelhaft langer Ladezeit auf die SSD. Für Skyrim lohnte sich das bei meinen Einstellungen absolut nicht, für BF3 war das aber einfach 



Leckrer schrieb:


> Games auf ner SSD sind meiner Meinung nach  sinnfrei...auf 3 sek mehr ladezeit kommt's jetzt auch nicht an.


Schon alleine für den ersten Start bei BF3 lohnt(e?) sich das. Bei mir waren das eher gefühlte 20 s Ersparnis. 



Leckrer schrieb:


> Edit: @Combi na dann Pass mal auf, das dir deine OCZ nicht nach einer Woche abraucht.
> 
> Grausame ausfallraten haben die


 Aber ein MB von Asrock hast du? 

PS: ich hab keine OCZ Aktien


----------



## BeatBlaster (26. August 2012)

Derzeit habe ich nur eine Festplatte im PC. Die hat 1 TB, und da is alles drauf. Aber ich brüchte eigendlich 3 Festplatten. Eine 500 GB für spiele, eine 1 TB für Programme, und eine SSD 64 GB für Windows.

Mein Problem ist halt, das ich keine ahnung habe wie ich diese ganzen per steam und origin installierten spiele auf ne andere Festplatte bekomme ^^
ich habe bei mir noch ne 250 GB Samsung HDD rummliegen, da würde ich am liebsten alle Spiele draufpacken ^^


----------



## Sunjy (26. August 2012)

Was gibts den an nem Asrock Board auszusetzten?


----------



## ich111 (26. August 2012)

Nichts, die Preisleistung ist ihm wohl zu gut


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (26. August 2012)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich die Spiele auf Ladezeiten zu überprüfen, wenn man schon nicht genug Platz für alle hat. Die mit ekelhaft langer Ladezeit auf die SSD. Für Skyrim lohnte sich das bei meinen Einstellungen absolut nicht, für BF3 war das aber einfach
> 
> 
> Schon alleine für den ersten Start bei BF3 lohnt(e?) sich das. Bei mir waren das eher gefühlte 20 s Ersparnis.
> ...


 


ASRock baut schon lange keine schlechten Boards mehr, die Teile kannst  du mit ruhigem Gewissen kaufen. Zudem bekommst du ne Menge geboten für  dein Geld


----------



## KonterSchock (27. August 2012)

das mit dem Mainboards ist Ansicht Sache , eine SSD macht immer sinn , eine HDD auch wenn sie 2TB hat wird nie besser sein als eine SSD Zb 64Gb, es kommt nicht auf die Größe des speichers an, Spiele laden schneller auf der SSD , Grafik ruckter kommen nicht immer weil die Grafikkarte zu lamm ist ,sondern dass kann auch von denn Festplatten-(HDD´s) kommen. merkt euch eins, eine ssd macht immer sinn, wer heut zu tage noch glaubt das eine HDD besser sei lebt in der Steinzeit, ich kanns kaum erwarten das PCIe-SSD raus kommt sprich Standard wird und der preis zahlbar ist , zurzeit lassen sich die firmen das gut kosten. PCIe-ssd ist 5fach mal so schnell wie eine SataIII-SSD, da eine PCIe-SSD über denn PCIe16x Steckplatz viel schneller Daten schieben kann als beim Flaschenhals der sata generell, ja gut eine sataIII reicht völligst aus (heute) aber pcie-ssd ist die Zukunft!

ich selbst finde die kombi =SSD+HDD sehr gut.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (27. August 2012)

Für Windows und manche Programme ja, für Games nur bei fällen wie Gothic 3, The Witcher und manch andere die immer daten während des Spielens nachladen.


----------



## drebbin (27. August 2012)

da aber im speziellen BF3 als spiel genannt wurde macht es dort sehr viel sinn - ob ich in 10 oder 60sek aufm schlachtfeld bin ist für mich durchaus ein grund
eine ssd hilft in spielen zu90% halt nur beim ladebalken, wie stark der nutzen ist ist vom spiel abhängig, wow und diablo3 lohnen auf ner ssd nicht
generell kann man sagen das spiele die streamen (Skyrim, gothic 3) zumindest durch eine ssd an nachladerucklern gehindert werden, also kann man bei solchgen spielen immerhin die minimum fps anheben...um wieviel ist natürlich vom restlichen system abhängig

für windows, programme und zB BF3 ist ne 128er ne gute wahl


----------



## mülla1 (27. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Games auf ner SSD sind meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei...auf 3 sek mehr ladezeit kommt's jetzt auch nicht an.
> 
> Edit: @Combi na dann Pass mal auf, das dir deine OCZ nicht nach einer Woche abraucht.
> 
> Grausame ausfallraten haben die



kann ich jetzt nicht so bestätigen. ich hab seit NOV 2011 eine OCZ Vertex 2 mit 120GB drin. das teil verrichtet super seinen dienst. und mit der 1,5tb WD HDD zusätzlich hab ich auch genug platz für daten. Also meiner meinung nach war es eine gelungene investition. läuft halt alles um einiges schneller wenn du die alten magnetplatten rausschmeisst


----------



## timbo01 (27. August 2012)

Ich hab auf meiner SSD Windows und alle Programme (Firefox, Winamp, Skype usw...)
Spiele hab ich bis jetzt nur BF3 drauf. 

*Und ja, man kann auch einzelne Steam-Spiele auf die SSD ziehen. Stichwort: mklink *

Wenn du das Geld hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall in eine SSD investieren.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Arazis (27. August 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich eine SSD auf jedenfall. Habe eine A-Data S510(60GB Modell) für Windows, die wichtigsten Programme, und testweise auch mal Spiele zu testzwecken drauf gehabt. Da die Performance aber bei mehr Datenbelastung nachlässt, wäre eine 120GB sicher lohnenswert. Startzeit des Windows, Ladegeschwindigkeit eines Spieles merkt man deutlich, da ich vorher alles auf einer 400GB HDD hatte. Außerdem ist jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt sich eine zu Besorgen, die Preise für 120GB Modelle sind derzeit wirklich super.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. August 2012)

ja greif jetzt noch zu, die Preise steigen bald wieder an, Winter Zeit. nächstes Jahr werden die 256gb Versionen gut im Preis liegen, es fängt ja jetzt schon an zu sinken, 170€ für eine 256gb, was widerum steigen wird da jetzt die Winter Zeit kommt, mein Tipp, 64gb ist zurzeit Bombe im Preis, aber wenn du das nötige Geld hast für eine 128gb dann greif zu.

Falls dich das intressiert, 

Samsung830-128GB SSD Bansch 

M4-128gb


----------

